

Google Cultural Institute: A sneak peek at the future of search? - gabhubert
http://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/#!home

======
columbo
Future of search? Hrm...

I just tried searching for Mesopotamia and the only results was LIFE photo
collections. This feels more like the way research USED to be. Back when you
would find keyword matches in magazines/books/periodicals and have to pull out
the microfilm.

It was more fun than doing a google search and reading the wikipedia article.
I don't know if I'd ever use this for hardcore research.

------
unimpressive
Another interesting demo.

However, I don't think it's feasible to turn the "scraping" model search runs
on now into this.

------
brokenrhino
It reminds me a lot of the app "Circa" on iOS. IT the same sort of snippets
for news. An interesting way to display research. Also, really nice looking.

